# Question on fittings - back flow



## acegator (May 31, 2018)

This is possibly a very dumb question..  but to the right of this picture I have attached is the sprinkler back flow. To the left is the main water supply going into my house. I have been having issues with the 3/4 connection going into the threaded pvc coupler that threads onto the galvanized pipe.. it seems the pressure is just to much and 2-3 weeks later the seal break and i have a blowout. What would be the recommended fittings going into the elbow on the galvanized pipe?


----------



## unclebucks06 (Apr 25, 2018)

Your glue joint is not very good. The fittings your using are capable of the job but i think its your glueing.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You need an union. That will allow you to get things fully threaded after glueing. I also don't see pipe tape in the metal threads.


----------

